# Fill Your life with activity



## seanhunta (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi its been a while since ive wrote on this site but id like to share wit you what major steps i took in regaining some sort of life.

first all i stopped going on here cos i do believe this feeds it, they say a problem shared is a problem halfed but i believe a problem buried is a problem gone. what i mean by this is the longer you dwell on how crap it all is, the longer its gonna stay around, and the more you fight wit yourself each day the more you tense against your all ready nervous body. so i made certain changes in my lifestyle, i changed my diet, joined a football team play indoor most nites, (believe it or not but depersonlisation helps me in football due to my super eyesight, its made me a betta player), aswell go swimming started workin again in a school hlping out special needs kids very rewarding! distraction is paramount to your recovery. im now learning the guitar now and writing my own songs and i owe all this major improvement to one thing the linden method. charles linden is a genius n my eyes, he takes the whole fear out of it till it becomes just a mere annoiance. once you reliase that anxiety is just a bad subconsious habit you start to live again, and more importantly you feel again, im a good bit recovered since my last post if you read them you will see. one more ting surround yourself with positive people all the time. i know times its hard to be positive round them but if ya do you wil become a betta person for it... I believe that we all have one chance in life and most of us decide our destiny, but no matter how shit or great your hand is, this is it! so make the best of it till the day you die and if you fall dont expect someone else to help you up. peace

Good luck to all of ya!
Sean


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Well Said!

I agree completly!!

I agree distraction does play a big part... but I think its just going about life as you did before the DP is really what is making the difference.

We should fill our lives with activty DP or not!

But it certainly helps take the edge off while going through this, no doubt...

Good to see you are on your way... Understanding DP and Anxiety makes it alot easier to figure out... Our minds can work for us and against us if we let it!


----------



## bums (Dec 22, 2008)

Your totaly right, but i feel myself drawn to this forum. I feel i can lose myself in DP and ways of fixing it and how I'm going to get better. I also find that negative things on here really make it worse.


----------



## newuser20 (Feb 25, 2009)

Maybe you're right. My towns isolated and I isolate myself. After school I go home and stay there. I don't really do anything, writing is my only real hobby...
but I should try some activities. But the problem is I might have primary hyper somnia. That means I develop irregular sleep patterns. My body try's to turn me "nocturnal" because I crave sleep during the day. I only get tired during the day. Its crazy, but it doesnt permit me much time for anything else. When I get home from school I go to sleep and then wake up, have a snack, watch tv & try to go to sleep in the night but its tough. I sleep 1-4 hours every afternoon, usually around 6.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

people help me feel normal. i was thinking about moving to cali. solely for that reason


----------

